# Fin rot, how to clean tank after?



## tiffanyburgess (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry for so many post recently. My betta's fin rot seems to be gone. He is eating again and swimming around and his fins look better. I only have a small 3 gallon tank so I kept him in there and treated him. Now that his is better how do I clean the tank? I don't want him getting this again. He got it because the first betta from walmart came with fin rot, died and the kid at petco told me to just rinse everything off and the new betta would be fine. Well he was wrong the fin rot stayed in my tank. Anyways his treatment is over its been 7 days today. I wad already planning on getting new gravel and decor for his tank. Just need some help on the best way to make sure it's gone ! TIA!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

fin rot comes fro to much ammonia. Are you sure your boy was not fin biting ( check out this thread)
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=346377


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

-from instead of fro lol


----------



## tiffanyburgess (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you for that link I didn't know they could bite their fins. Though I don't think that was the case. He lost his fins. Almost all of them over night and the next day. Not just shredding the wear falling off as he swam. Here are some pictures of him from when I got him to when he lost his fins. He has re growth all ready though. My 3 gallon had a filter is 1 20%-30% water change not enough?


----------



## tiffanyburgess (Jan 21, 2015)

The last photo is him now and the lighting is different too.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

well the first picture looks like biting...i also notice you have plastic plants those are not good for his tail, and may have done some of the ripping. i recommend silk or live.  ok can you fill out this form below.

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## tiffanyburgess (Jan 21, 2015)

Those plastic plants my husband bought and we're changed that day I took the picture to silk. 

Housing*
What size is your tank? 3 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 78 degrees F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes and it it baffled with a sponge filter (suggested on one of my previous post.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No sure what this is, the filter is run by an air pump if that matters.
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Pellets (just found out from last link posted that it's not good food it's a filler.
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2-3 pellets a day

Maintenance*
How often do you perform a water change? Once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 20-30%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Betta safe, and a pH leveler for bettas given to me by petco worker

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? Nope didn't know how. Only had betta for 3 weeks

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity:*

Symptoms*and*Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He fins looked shredded and then had black and started falling off
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He started hiding behind the heater and in his rock only coming up for air ( I didn't not know this was a sign of sickness)
When did you start noticing the symptoms? The 2nd week I had him home.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I treated him for a week using melifix as told by petco worker for 7 days, he did improve, started eating again and no longer clamped his fins. 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? I don't know
How old is your fish (approximately)? I don't know bought 3 weeks ago from petco


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ok well first off your doing ok;-)
but i do recommend doing more water changes maybe like a 75-100% every week. They best medicine for ripped fins is warm clean water. Melifix is very strong and i would use it very sparingly ( only when your rot is severe like at this time)
Good job changing the plants very quickly.

When you said his fins were black they were probably infected, and that made things worse causing them to rot. :-?
what brand of pellets is he eating? 
And hope he stays well!

For cleaning the tank i believe you just need to clean it maybe a 100% water change. you do not need new gravel unless you really want to.
Can we have a picture of your boy now?


----------



## tiffanyburgess (Jan 21, 2015)

The last photo was him now I'll ass it again b it the lighting is different because I put I'm in a 1 gallon bowl while I i did a 100% water change and I went a head and bought new decor and had new gravel still to be safe, I thought he could catch it by not cleaning the tank better. I'll up his water changes to a higher % each change. I thought with the filter I didn't have to. I don't mind doing more though, just what o read on google. Stupid Google lol. His food is hiskru floating pellets. I am probably spelling that all wrong. If you zoom in on the pic you can see clear regrowth. He didn't eat today but I think he's just mad he is in a small bowl. Oh and he had a new floating log. Heard they like those


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

yea it looks like regrowth so thats is good


----------

